
Disney+ Has Less Than 15% of Netflix's Catalogue - sharkweek
https://comicbook.com/tv-shows/2019/11/21/disney-plus-library-smaller-netflix-15-percent/
======
Porthos9K
Does that matter when most of Netflix's catalog is crap?

The problem with Disney+ is that Disney is taking advantage of the monopoly
privileges granted by copyright law to vertically integrate their offerings.
If you want to steam Disney media, you do it through Disney+. If Bob Iger
thought it was possible to turn a profit by doing so, there would already be a
chain of Disney theaters that show nothing but Disney shit, and visitors would
have to fight their way through the built-in Disney Store to get to their
seats.

Welcome to the Tragic Kingdom. It will only get worse unless we start pushing
our elected officials to start enforcing existing anti-monopoly laws.

------
nabla9
Disney is has larger and higher quality catalogue than Netflix. It's only
question of the introduction timeline and how they plan to split or combine
them between Disney+/Hulu/ESPN+ They have existing streaming contracts that
expire in few years and then everything they own will stream trough Disney.

Disney owns: Walt Disney Pictures, Fox Searchlight, Pixar, 20th Century Fox,
Marvel, Lucasfilm, Hulu Originals, ESPN, 50% of ABC and A&E (History network,
Vice Media). This means that they have Star Wars, Avatar, Indiana Jones,
Alien, Predator, Simpsons‎, Futurama, Family Guy, X-Files , American Horror
Story‎, Malcom in the Middle, ..

What's even worse for Netflix is that new competitors are still entering after
Apple TV+ and Disney+. After WarnerMedia launches HBO Max and NBCUniversal
launches Peacock, Netflix has many compeittors with big catalogues and they
all pull their shows from Netflix. Basically only Netflix originals will stay
with Netflix.

------
djsumdog
It doesn't really matter. Disney wants their piece of that pie, and they have
the marketing to get customers. People will buy it, and Disney owns Marvel,
Star Wars, ABC, NBC and all their own movies/content.

We went from cable, to paying less for only one or two streaming services, but
now people are buying more services (Amazon, Disney+, HBO, Hulu, AppleTV,
appleTV, AppleTV and AppleTV) .. it's almost like the a la carte channel
pricing people wanted in the 90s, ... but way after people were playing less
for just Netflix.

Disney+ isn't going away or going to fail any time soon. It will be
interesting if one day we see Olympics only on streaming and not on broadcast
at all.

------
anon234345566
Not a fair comparison, actually, when you browse the Netflix catalog you can
only find a certain amount of titles, let's say 200-400 hundred movies/series.

This shows better if you use the numbered categories. Not much ago, I went to
browse something like "scifi/terror" and just found maybe 16 movies. Other
categories offered similar quite reduced catalog.

I'm not in US, but I suspect many customers around the world are looking
Disney+ to add a service/more options (and many are already paying at least
for two streams).

------
ocdtrekkie
This is irrelevant because a large portion of Netflix's catalog is filler
trash. My favorite example of one of Netflix's suppliers is
[https://www.gq.com/story/sharknado-atlantic-rim-pacific-
rim-...](https://www.gq.com/story/sharknado-atlantic-rim-pacific-rim-asylum-
movie-spoof)

Apart from their first party content (of which Disney+ has more to draw from),
most of Netflix is whatever they can get on the cheap of the cheap.

------
roody15
Too many subscriptions services... back to sailing the seas of piracy

~~~
djsumdog
I never left. The last time I had Netflix was when they shipped DVDs. I signed
up for the two months free, ripped every DVD the day I got it, mailed them
back, and canceled before the trial ended. Same with Blockbuster. I have never
actually paid for a streaming service.

